# Hello from Northern Ireland!



## codingAndCoffee (May 14, 2016)

Hello!

I'm from little Northern Ireland and I've just joined the forum here! Just wanted to say hello!

I use a V60 or Chemex to brew my coffee, depending what I'm feeling more in the mood for! Have a french press too but not a fan of the coffee it makes at all. Unfortunately haven't got a grinder yet, so I buy from the likes of 3FE and Roasted Brown (both Dublin) already ground from local speciality coffee shops! Planning on getting a good hand grinder, like one of the Hario's or the Porlex very soon though!

Thanks,

Ben


----------

